# Speedo Capacitors



## bennyboy (Jul 21, 2008)

Will a 1000uf capacitor work in place of 330uf capacitor on a Tekin RS speedo? 

Thanks


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

well tekin says on the rs to run down to 4 turn as it is limited to 5 turns .. brushless ... that running 2 caps is the way you do it that is 660 so yes sould be ok but maybe someoen knows for sure or call tekin .. i know u cant post to there site i have try to join it and they just dont care no more sort of sad ..


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

bennyboy said:


> Will a 1000uf capacitor work in place of 330uf capacitor on a Tekin RS speedo?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, but only if it is low ESR. If it is one you had laying around from Radio Shack, it is probably not low ESR. If it is one you bought specifically for the speedo and purchased a low ESR cap, then you are good.

If you don't know what any of that means, you probably shouldn't be trying to make substitutions.


----------

